# Long term seed storage



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

What is the best way? Out of light, I'm sure...but if I'm doing a seed bank, what's the best place to keep the seeds for a few years? I can vacuum pack, but I don't know if seeds need oxygen.

Tips are appreciated.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Vacuum seal them and put them in the freezer.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Davarm.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

most seeds anymore come in a little sealed mylar package thats inside of the paper one.....we just put 'em in the deep freeze in a freezer bag...just dont aip it all the way shut......have done this for years now and always have germination. another way to do it (if they aint in the lil' mylar seals) is to use rinsed out juice container (like Capri sun) and vacuum seal the seed pack in them.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

When you go to plant, do a quick germ test first. Before hand you want the number of days to germ for each seed for reference.

Take 10 seeds from the stock / lot you wish to test. Different lot means different test. Take a paper towel and dampen it. Not dripping wet, but wet. Place the 10 seeds onto the towel but not near each other. You want to make sure there is no interference. Fold the towel over onto itself covering the seeds. Place into a tupperware container that allows light through (unless you need darkness, there are some that way) and place on the windowsill. Moisten everyday until a day or so past the germ time. Count how many seeds showed signs of budding. This will give you a percentage of what to reasonably expect from a given lot.

If you are drawing from a larger seed source, one where seeds could conceivably be from different lots in the same bag, draw your sample from different parts of the bag. Don't just take 10 off the top.


----------

